
Systemd reinvents mount(8) with systemd-mount - zx2c4
https://github.com/systemd/systemd/commit/29272c04a73b00b5420ee686d73c3bc74d29d169
======
digi_owl
Anyone putting money on them still not managing to handle NFS mounts
correctly?

